# 1950 Schwinn D-12



## rcommbikes (Apr 11, 2016)

This bike was donated to our all-volunteer charity. For the past four years we have given over 2500 (yes, 2500) refurbished bikes each year to the needy in the Rochester, NY area. We sell items like this to help to pay our expenses, so I'd like opinions about the value.

I think this is a repainted 1950 Schwinn D-12. SN is G1649?3. The repaint is on the frame. Fenders look original and are very nice. Please let me know if you disagree with my identification. 24" tires. Seat is not original. Skip-tooth crank and rear hub. Metal looks sound. Some bad chips on left seat stay. See the photos, and thanks for your help.

Fred


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2016)

Lots of things hurt the value on this one, Fred. The size(24"), wrong seat,pedals, the repaint, (fenders seem to be factory replacements or have been painted also, look at the screws in place of rivets on the braces), the original plating is marginal. I just picked up a decent  26" original paint straight bar for less than 200. You might try raffling it off as a fundraiser. Hope that helps, good Luck with your sale!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2016)

....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2016)

rcommbikes said:


> This bike was donated to our all-volunteer charity. For the past four years we have given over 2500 (yes, 2500) refurbished bikes each year to the needy in the Rochester, NY area. We sell items like this to help to pay our expenses, so I'd like opinions about the value.
> 
> I think this is a repainted 1950 Schwinn D-12. SN is G1649?3. The repaint is on the frame. Fenders look original and are very nice. Please let me know if you disagree with my identification. 24" tires. Seat is not original. Skip-tooth crank and rear hub. Metal looks sound. Some bad chips on left seat stay. See the photos, and thanks for your help.
> 
> ...




*New* I thought those chain guards began for the 1952 model year???


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 11, 2016)

looks like the fenders,or at very least the braces,are aftermarket.Wald?


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 11, 2016)

Ballpark value $150 - $200, IMHO. There's potential there, with the S-2 wheelset and all. Not a real high-demand bike. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Lots of things hurt the value on this one, Fred. The size(24"), wrong seat,pedals, the repaint, (fenders seem to be factory replacements or have been painted also, look at the screws in place of rivets on the braces), the original plating is marginal. I just picked up a decent  26" original paint straight bar for less than 200. You might try raffling it off as a fundraiser. Hope that helps, good Luck with your sale!



This is a D-12, the red bike in question is a DX or D-13, note the difference of the second bar on each one. The D-12 is a straight bar (the bar is perfectly straight) while a DX or D-13 bar is slightly curved. I'm not sure what year they started using the D-13 model #. Maybe someone can chime in with that info. Considering the repaint, and incorrect parts, I'd value that bike around $100 to $150.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 12, 2016)

In California might get $200 most of the rest of the country will bring around $100 in my opinion.


----------



## rcommbikes (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for your comments. I just went with the D-12 based on an online catalog image that was a close as I could get. I have a regular buyer who likes the old not-so-collectable stuff. He'll love it.


----------

